# Keep generator or large inverter and multiple batteries



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks

After a bit of advice/opinion.

I've already got a Honda EU10i generator.

We only really use it when we go skiing, and only to recharge the batteries when stood for a few days. [it turned out we had two duff batteries]

Following a warranty claim with elecsol, I now have two new batteries. both 100 amp.

I have been given a 1200w invertor [family friend], and was going to link it into my current batteries 2 x 110amp.

I'm now wondering wether to sell the gennie and use the other batteries.

Would 3 or 4 batteries be a good idea or am I just being daft.

My other half would like to dry her hair when we go away, as she's now sick of me making Brian May references when she wakes up! 

We already have a 135w solar panel too if this makes any difference?
Oh, and I've just changed all 15 lights to LED.

w


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

wilse said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> After a bit of advice/opinion.
> 
> ...


Maybe for the weight factor alone with the planned extra batteries you should stick with the relatively light Honda..


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would say what are you using your batteries for, do you have a 12v TV, Laptop Charger etc? Only use an inverter where there is no alternative.

We have a hairdryer in our van - but instead of the hab batteries it is hooked up to the cab one instead. We only run it with the engine running - the current used is roughly the same as the alternator output (140amp) so leave it to run a few minutes after use and it's fine.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would say keep the geny and sell me the inverter. 

The advantage the geny has is that as long as you have petrol you have power. With batteries and a solar panel without sun you will flatten your batteries and until you get sun or plug in you will be without any power!

A geny is a good backup as long as it has fuel it's ready to go rain or shine.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The simple answer is to cut her hair.

The more complicated one depends on how long she takes to dry it. If she takes half an hour with a 1200w dryer at 230 volts, that will use 2.6 amp-hours or, in theory, 50 Ah at 12v, but there will be losses in the Inverter, so call it 60 Ah.

If you had all four batteries fully charged you would expect about 320 Ah available (if all four were Elecsols in good condition) so she could dry her hair for five days without re-charging the batteries, provided that you didn't run anything else. 

The additional problem with four batteries, apart from space and weight, is that it would take a long time to charge them when driving, so to make useful use of them you would either need to install something like a Sterling B2B charger or go onto hook-up every few days.

The simple answer is to cut her hair!

P&L


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> The simple answer is to cut her hair!
> 
> P&L


Perhaps I could do it when she is asleep? 8O

Blame it on some strong french red wine?

From what I remember I don't think the b2b route works well with the schaudt electroblock system, which we have.

The gennie is good, but I don't really like carrying fuel around in the garage.

Thanks so far chaps.

w


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Addie said:


> I would say what are you using your batteries for, do you have a 12v TV, Laptop Charger etc? Only use an inverter where there is no alternative.
> 
> We have a hairdryer in our van - but instead of the hab batteries it is hooked up to the cab one instead. We only run it with the engine running - the current used is roughly the same as the alternator output (140amp) so leave it to run a few minutes after use and it's fine.
> 
> http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html


Addie

I quite like this idea, having a quick butchers on your blog, made me think of a question.

When you plug in the hair straighteners is the wattage larger whilst warming up?

I ask as we nuked a pair of GHD's with a friends Gennie [1Kw]
Even thought they claim to be 150w!

PS we all know the straighteners are for your wig...!
 

w


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why not use a gas powered hair tongs and brush?
They just use small gas cartridges and no leccy at all.

Some here at Amazon


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

wilse said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> After a bit of advice/opinion.
> 
> ...


Hi Wilse

I fitted 3 110ah Elecsols last year wired as bank 1 and bank2 with a mechanical boat type change over switch so I could use either. see attachement. This cuts down the charge time and means you always have a spare bank if one goes flat.

I wired the solar panels (3x85w) via another change over switch so I could charge either bank independently. When driving I switch the solar to the bank not being charged by the engine. When stationary I switch it to the one I am drawing from. It works very well and I have not plugged in to EHU since.

I had a 600w inverter last season running off the single bank1 battery. I upgraded it this year to a 1000w just to be able to run a 700w toaster and a hairdryer occasionally and not at the same time. It was much appreciated by the female user. So yes, keep the inverter.

I would therefore sell the Genny or swap it for another panel.

regards
Andrew


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My B2B works fine with my Schaudt, it's just that the readings are confused when the engine is running (typically showing a big discharge) and it will not record the charge going in till the batteries are fully charged and it recognises that. It does not bother me at all


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> The simple answer is to cut her hair.
> 
> ...


Is this post relevant as it was not answered in the other thread, and may apply to this one as well.. Be good to have it firmed up by someone who knows the answer..


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Is this post relevant as it was not answered in the other thread, and may apply to this one as well.. Be good to have it firmed up by someone who knows the answer..


I think you may find the answer in the excellent "Members' Motorhoming Guides", particularly these:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-211763.html#211763
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-601034.html#601034


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

wilse said:


> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


We have a Sterling B2B fitted and it works fine with the Electroblock on our Hymer, but it does tend to confuse it a bit and the display shows spurious Amp readings - but we also have a NASA monitor fitted and that gives true (and much more accurate) readings. Neither is cheap, of course.

P&L


----------

